# rattlesnake skin?



## bronco611 (Sep 3, 2012)

I just got a 5 foot diamondback and want to keep the hide for bow backing at a later time. What is the best way to do this?I know about the borax and 50/50 glycerine and alcohol mixture. this makes the skins soft. Is a soft skin good for backing a bow or just dry it and rehydrate prior to use?


----------



## Philbow (Sep 3, 2012)

bronco611 said:


> I just got a 5 foot diamondback and want to keep the hide for bow backing at a later time. What is the best way to do this?I know about the borax and 50/50 glycerine and alcohol mixture. this makes the skins soft. Is a soft skin good for backing a bow or just dry it and rehydrate prior to use?



Flesh and dry it.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Philbow, It has been fleshed and is drying as we speak. Thank you for the info I hope it turns out well.


----------



## Philbow (Sep 4, 2012)

After it is dry you can store it at room temperature in plastic bags or freeze it. I freeze mine just to make sure "bugs" do not get it. When you are ready to use it rehydrate it in warm, not hot, water. I've used rabbit skin glue on my snake skin backed bows, but I've read titebond wood glue will also work. Good luck on the bow.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 5, 2012)

I will probably put it up in the box I have all of my back sinew Which I use on arrows until I decide to make a new bow or just skin one of the 3 I have already made. The only question I have is that if I decide to skin one of my bows do I need to strip the finish off before skinning it or not.


----------



## Philbow (Sep 6, 2012)

I would remove the finish on a self bow, If it is a laminated bow I simply do not know.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 6, 2012)

It is a board bow with rit dye and wipe on poly. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Buddy Darden (Sep 8, 2012)

I too have a snake skin to prepare. When you say dry it, do you put anything on the skin or just air dry.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 8, 2012)

Just flesh it and air dry it. You don't want a tanned snakeskin for bow backing.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump....will drying the skin with borax or salt be ok for backing a hickory selfbow?  It'll be soaked prior to putting on the bow.


----------



## Philbow (Jul 30, 2013)

The skin on the bow in my avatar was a borax dried skin. I just made sure all the borax was dissolved (I think I used 3 water changes and soaked it overnight for the first wash).


----------

